# new rescue mare



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Just received a new little rescue mare today.
was wondering what yall thought about her conformation ..

I know she's THIN and needs farrier work bad, I'm setting up farrier this week. And have her on a good feeding schedule.

I believe she's 14.3 maybe 15hh. 3 year old, paint or qh.


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

http://i1282.photobucket.com/albums/a532/Lauren_Oelker_Hardy/20150419_121958_zpsb0e77b3d.jpg


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

LukeMonster said:


>


The one thing that really sticks out to me is the right front leg, from the knee down. Could just be the angle of the photo, but it just doesn't look right.

Now I'll hush my mouth and wait for the experts!


----------



## Gageholmes1 (Feb 14, 2013)

I am FAR from a conformation critiquing expert but I think you have a cute little rescue  She seems fairly straight in her hind end but she stands a little funny, I saw the same thing as sarahfromsc but I feel like if I saw her once her feet were done her legs would look much better. I went to look at a horse that looked grossly over at the knee in photos but was a gem in person so pictures that aren't perfectly straight with a horse squared up tend to do injustice. 
But congrats on picking her up, with weight, work, and love you will have an amazing little girl!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I think once you get some weight on her and get the farrier out your going to have a nice looking horse. Thanks for giving her a much needed new home!


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you, i hope she comes along well. 
She's quite the escape artist.. her previous owner said that he was not able to ever catch her, but other then a little shy I've had no issues catching her. I let he spend her time eating grass in the front yard while I'm there to watch her. 
As she's eaten all the grass in the quarantine pen.Of course there's plenty of hay. But grass is yummier


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## deb9017 (Aug 4, 2014)

What a pretty girl! Once she gets some more groceries, she is going to be an amazing looking horse!


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you, I'm thinking about roaching her mane, it's brittle and in even and very short ..


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)

She got a bath and all cleaned up


----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## LukeMonster (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## ctec377 (Feb 14, 2008)

She's gorgeous! would love to see pictures when she fattens up some.


----------

